# Celeb names banned from .xxx porn domain



## socrates (Sep 8, 2011)

"Too embarrassing" apparently.  Celeb names banned from .xxx porn domain | News | TechRadar UK


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm gonna miss this a lot!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

I think .xxx domains don't serve anything (any good points) to anyone/any site. Registering .xxx domains means corresponding authorities are openly supporting pornography (!). So, a second thought about the whole .xxx domain registering would help everyone a lot.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 8, 2011)

and make it easier to block entire domains/adress blocks in the name of protection (of what sort, dont ask me, afaik, you cant get aids from watching online or whatever line porn)


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> and make it easier to block entire domains/adress blocks in the name of protection



I didn't even think about this important point just mentioned by you.


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2011)

Can guess the next step India is going to take.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Who cares? There are saveral ways to access each & every blocked sites.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think any kind of blocking takes place seriously in our nation. With that said India has already blacklisted .xxx domains.

The main purpose was to protect children from accidentally hitting on a porn site. Making parental guidance easier.



d6bmg said:


> Registering .xxx domains means corresponding authorities are openly supporting pornography (!).



A lot of countries support it legally. I didn't get this point.


----------

